# Looking for a Band Saw sled



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking for a sled to use with my band saw for cutting small pieces similar to those of a table saw. I have seen a few of them in the past, but not so much luck right now.

I am not looking for a design for re sawing down logs. That seems to be what I am finding right now. I am sure I could come up with a design, but I like to draw inspiration from others. Got any links or pics?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Could you make something like this work?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

make somthing like this

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31144

and a superslede for a Ts 
and attach an outside frame there is about
three times longer you can open in the fare end when you
have to move to and from the band saw 
that shuold do it

Dennis


----------



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

This is kind of what I am shooting for. I do plan on making some small puzzle pieces. I just dont have a table saw right now.


----------

